# Cub Cadet Oil Capacity



## Tornado Red (Oct 12, 2019)

Bought this new a few weeks ago from Lowe's. It's a 24" 3 stage with, as listed on my order sheet from Lowe's, a 277cc engine. The engine actually has a plate on it saying it's 272cc. The front page of my operators manual states it covers 179, 208 and 243cc engines (no mention of anything larger). I get the same manual if I d/l from their website. Looking on the website here, a couple of folks were stating a 277cc would have 37.2 oz (1.1 litre) oil capacity. My manual states 20 oz (600ml) capacity, but I'm wondering since my engine is larger if this is correct. Called their toll free number and was told it would be 20 oz (600ml). Not too happy that a company this size can't produce a proper manual...Any thoughts short of just checking the level as I fill? Recommendation is an oil change at 5 hours when new, so looking to see how much oil I should buy...thanks!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Big difference from 20 and 32 oz. ....


I would go with the dipstick, then you will know for future reference.


----------

